
Naming the ‘iPhone SE 2’ - ingve
https://512pixels.net/2019/10/naming-the-iphone-se-2/
======
AntiRush
I think they should go with iPhone SE/30.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_SE/30](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_SE/30)

~~~
perl4ever
II -> IIx

SE -> SEx

...naming it the SE/30 was blatantly because they couldn't be consistent and
add an x.

------
bschwindHN
What's the point if it doesn't have an SE form factor? The price is alright I
guess but by that time you can probably get a nice refurbished 8 for the same
price.

~~~
Nition
It's going to be a real letdown if it's iPhone 8 size; we're so lacking in
high-end (or even midrange) phones in a small form factor now. There's nothing
on Android either - even Sony's Xperia Compact line is now much bigger than an
SE.

You could fit a 5" screen on the SE form factor if it was edge-to-edge like
the iPhone X, or you could keep the old SE 4" screen, make _that_ edge-to-
edge, and make the phone itself even smaller.

Illustrated:
[https://i.imgur.com/OKZiWrN.png](https://i.imgur.com/OKZiWrN.png)

~~~
conscion
There's the Palm phone running Android with a 3.3" screen

[https://palm.com/pages/product](https://palm.com/pages/product)

~~~
SwiftyBug
Wow, I'd love to see an iDevice with those dimentions!

------
Apocryphon
I don't even get what made iPhone 8 more powerful than a hypothetical 7S.
Seems like that was another naming skip that Apple snuck in alongside the X.

------
jzl
No matter what they call it, it will still be orders of magnitude less
confusing than the camera lineups of Canon, Nikon, and Sony.

e.g.:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nikon_DSLR_camer...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nikon_DSLR_cameras)

------
JohnTHaller
"iPhone 11 Max Pro SEA Sports, It's a Phone" \- jackfilms -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnnK6CIzPzU&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnnK6CIzPzU&feature=youtu.be&t=78)

------
clairity
yup on “iphone 9” naming [0]. it just makes a lot of sense based on its
positioning as the iphone 8 successor (rather than SE 2).

apple really doesn’t want to walk itself back on pricing, so this is its
strategy to maintain premium market position while acquiescing to all of us
who’ve so far balked at paying $1k+ for a phone. premium brands often end up
going downmarket in search of revenue growth as the premium segment saturates.
it doesn’t always go well (brand deterioration—>loss of pricing power) but
apple has been relatively successful in other product categories (e.g.,
laptops).

[0] said as much here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21244783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21244783)

------
ajwin
Does SE stand for Stingy Edition? "Special" Edition? any ideas?

~~~
ArmandGrillet
Special Edition, Phil Schiller said so in an interview.

------
why-oh-why
Why would they name a new phone with a number that sounds 2 generations old?
At least 8 and 10 were released together.

It would make to call it iPhone 11 Lite or something alone those lines (iPhone
11T?)

~~~
usrusr
Because Apple has already established a tradition of continuing older
generation as their butget lines. People buy new old iPhones all the time. So
why not make up new new old iPhones? Apparently "this used to be top of the
line just n years ago" is part of the appeal and a made up former latest
iPhone (like from an alternative history where nine was not skipped) comes
much closer to that than a dedicated lesser version of the current generation.
And if they get the processing guts of the current generation, just not the
novelty gimmicks, they will actually be better than a real former flagship.

As an Android user I have nothing but envy for the (occasional) availability
of internally updated older chassis. If I had the choice I would probably be
writing this on a fourth reissue Moto Defy...

------
jonplackett
I don’t see how it could be a 9 because camera-wise it will be a downgrade
from the 8 right? Surely for 400 you don’t get a zoom lens. Will it have night
mode? I suspect not.

------
wodenokoto
iPhone 9 is a terrible name.

It is not part of the standard line-up, so why would you recommend naming it
as if it was released 2 years ago?

------
moltar
Anyone here know where I can get a new, original SE these days? I want to have
a backup when this one breaks.

------
krzat
It should be named IPhone 6ssss

------
UIZealot
Personally, I'd vote for iPhone SEX.

------
i386
iPhone 11 Air

------
karmakaze
iPhone 9X

